# NEW T-Mobile Advanced bike for 2005 TdF



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

I found this picture of Team T-Mobile on a training ride @ cyclingnews.com.
I guess T-Mobile will be riding a new Advanced frame in this year's TdF.
http://www.giantbicycles.com/us/000.000.000/000.003.000.asp?lMagazineID=8&lArticleID=11406
The 2006 TCR Advanced is now manufactured from T800 and T1000 composite fibres. 
Hmmm...less PINK is better!!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tour05/?id=features/training/cycling-tdf2005-t-mobile-66


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

There isn't enough pink on them!


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's another link for this bike. http://www.magentareign.com/tcr_advanced.html
Does anyone know if you can get one of these without all the T-Mobile or pink?


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*More 2006 Advanced T-Mobile Pictures*

Here's a link, http://weightweenies.starbike.com/p...start=15&sid=5c8527e651d0d6528cf5cbdba9ab2059 to another Bicycle message board with pictures of the 2006 Advanced.
Check out the weight of Jan Ullrich's Advanced, 7.130 kg.
Another picture from http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article.asp?SP=248969460670594703518&v=1&UAN=723 with DA carbon wheels.


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Ullrich's Advanced*

More pictures of Jan Ullrich's Advanced bike @ cyclingnews.com,
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/tour05/tech/?id=/tech/2005/features/tour05/ullrich_giant


----------

